# CAMERA Software/Firmware wish List.



## Ronaldbyram (Jan 28, 2012)

If you could give canon your wish list for improvements to the software/firmware of the EOS what would it be?
three come to mind for me at present:

1. Replace the IMG prefix on file name with your Initials like the Nikon does.
2. expand the serial count in the file name. Could give you a better image count and less Roll over? (in Camera)
But I bet there is a Rule when dealing with file folders and such.)
3. ability to see how many total times your shutter was fired.


----------



## DavidD (Jan 28, 2012)

Ronaldbyram said:


> If you could give canon your wish list for improvements to the software/firmware of the EOS what would it be?
> Three come to mind for me at present:
> 
> 1. Replace the IMG prefix on file name with your Initials like the Nikon does.
> ...



Good ideas Ronald. I second your suggestions.

You ideas are easy and cheap to implement. 
As a software project manager, analyst and team leader programmer I 
estimate each of these would cost Canon less than $1,000 to add and debug them. 

It would not cost much more than that for documentation and tech support.

(And even if they keep compatibility with the filename 8.3 system,
they could get 99,999 image numbering just by dropping the "_"
and lose nothing.)


My requests are for:

1. *Focus Bracketing*: automatic and Training modes 
(as used by other cameras and add-on devices)

2. *Time Lapse images*: by including minimal Intervalometer functions 

Same thoughts - Canon can invest a few hundred dollars to add these functions - 
and make so many photographers happy.


----------



## canonian (Jan 28, 2012)

Ronaldbyram said:


> If you could give canon your wish list for improvements to the software/firmware of the EOS what would it be?
> three come to mind for me at present:
> 
> 1. Replace the IMG prefix on file name with your Initials like the Nikon does.
> ...



I would really love to see all three of these implemented - especially 1 & 3. C'mon Canon, get it done please


----------



## shtfmeister (Jan 31, 2012)

not to be greedy but i would like everything in Magic Lantern. 
If they can do it why cant Canon its not even new hardware its all software.
Also gives Canon strong selling points, no?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2012)

Ronaldbyram said:


> If you could give canon your wish list for improvements to the software/firmware of the EOS what would it be?
> three come to mind for me at present:
> 
> 1. Replace the IMG prefix on file name with your Initials like the Nikon does.
> ...



How much are you willing to pay?

1. Has existed on 1 series models for some time.

2. The 4 digit number complies with a standard for image numbering. Maybe some day the standard will be updated, and them camera makers will follow. http://www.exif.org/dcf.PDF

3. Available on the 1DX, maybe other new pro cameras in the future??


----------



## tron (Jan 31, 2012)

hello,

you can check: http://shuttercounter.com/

It says it supports Canon 1D series. You can take a picture and upload it.
It will respond with the shutter count.

Also please check:

http://astrojargon.net/eosinfo.aspx

You can download its utility 

http://astrojargon.net/files/misc/setupeosinfo.exe

They say it supports DIGIC III/IV DSLRs *except* the 1D* series.

You connect a supported camera via usb and get the shutter count.

It has worked with my 5DmkII


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if this could be handled in firmware or not but I think it could. I also know this is a feature of the 1-series.

1- Let me spot meter on the AF point I have selected. Fixing spot metering to the center makes it useless to me. I know some people don't have a problem with that. But the way I shoot I hardly ever use the center AF point. Why put a nice cross type AF point in the 19 center most metering zones and then not let people use them? I'm speaking to the 7D of course.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 31, 2012)

According to this my 1Ds3 has done under 3000 actuations. Seems very low as I have done over a 1000 of those.

It is possible I suppose if it had been a spare in a studio and they had moved to 5DIIs.

Anyone else got another way of finding the count on a series 1?

Thanks

Brian


----------



## K-amps (Jan 31, 2012)

Been riding this horse hard since I joined CR: But need Canon to let us do more than 3AEB bracketing /burst mode with more than +/-2EV rather than: Forcing me to do it manually and move the camera or buy a 1D body. I think this firmware mode would even be less than $1000 to implement.... 

Canon... please ... it is low hanging fruit for you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> I'm not sure if this could be handled in firmware or not but I think it could. I also know this is a feature of the 1-series.
> 
> 1- Let me spot meter on the AF point I have selected. Fixing spot metering to the center makes it useless to me. I know some people don't have a problem with that. But the way I shoot I hardly ever use the center AF point. Why put a nice cross type AF point in the 19 center most metering zones and then not let people use them? I'm speaking to the 7D of course.



FWIW, I've gotten pretty quick at AE Lock then recompose, AF then shoot.


----------



## marekjoz (Jan 31, 2012)

1. Automatic DOF calculation in viewfinder
2. Current lens mm setting in viewfinder
3. Preprogramming at least two focus ranges for video mode (you set ie 2m and 10m beore shooting and while shooting you change focus distance from 2m to 10 m with a push of some button)


----------



## Terry Rogers (Feb 4, 2012)

They "cripple" our cameras because they put the better features in their more expensive cameras so we have to pay more to get them. That's my theory at least. They'll only start implementing these simple things when they start loosing significant market share to the competition BECAUSE of the missing features.


----------



## JR (Feb 4, 2012)

1- I would like to have a real auto ISO in manual mode on the 5DmkIII (I know this exist in the 1 series bodies but would be nice to have it on the 5D). 

2- I would also like to have a "focus highlight" function in Live View like magic lantern does. This would be useful for shooting video with manual focus to help figure out exactly what is in focus...


----------

